
Jack Ma defends the 'blessing' of a 12-hour working day - marcell
https://www.bbc.com/news/business-47934513
======
nutcracker46
This is just Sino brainwashing in the East as workers in the West move toward
a four day week. Does anyone really expect the 996ers, on their death beds,
will say, "I'm sure glad I made oligarchy great again. I regret not going the
extra step to be a 10-10-7 worker."

Perhaps 996 is the perfect life for a population of incels who are not going
to make family a significant element of their lives.

